# Just a howdy from TX



## TX50Cal (Aug 12, 2006)

New member here. 38 year old Federal Correctional Officer and Navy Master at Arms trying to decide what form to take to help out in my job. Thinking about Krav Maga. Any info about training in the Grand Prairie/Arlington, TX area let me know.
Dave


----------



## Kacey (Aug 12, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:

I don't know anything specific about Krav Maga in that area... have you tried the school search yet?  Good luck finding an appropriate school.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Aug 12, 2006)

Welcome and enjoy.  Lots of very knowledgable people here.

Jeff


----------



## Lisa (Aug 12, 2006)

Welcome Dave!  Hope you enjoy the site! :wavey:


----------



## Carol (Aug 12, 2006)

Welcome aboard Dave and thank you for your service sir! :asian:


----------



## Ceicei (Aug 12, 2006)

Dave, glad to have you with us!  Welcome!  :wavey:

- Ceicei


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 12, 2006)

TX50Cal said:
			
		

> New member here. 38 year old Federal Correctional Officer and Navy Master at Arms trying to decide what form to take to help out in my job. Thinking about Krav Maga. Any info about training in the Grand Prairie/Arlington, TX area let me know.
> Dave


 
Hello Dave and welcome to Martial Talk, I live in Grand Prairie and own and operate a TKD school, the link is in my sig. if interested stop and we can talk. You properly know but Lang So traders in Arlington has a complete book with every single instructor in the DFW area and there complete background that may help ypu decide.
Any way good luck on your search and let me know if I can help.
Terry


----------



## Elayna (Aug 12, 2006)

Welcome Dave....

Have a wonderful time posting.  This site is really an awesome place for discussing, ranting and just having a good time.  

Hope to see you on the boards.


----------



## Paul B (Aug 12, 2006)

Welcome to MT,Dave! Enjoy your stay.artyon:


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Aug 12, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Aug 13, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Drac (Aug 13, 2006)

Greetings Dave and welcome to MT..


----------



## matt.m (Aug 13, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## pstarr (Aug 13, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Shaolinwind (Aug 13, 2006)

TX50Cal said:
			
		

> New member here. 38 year old Federal Correctional Officer and Navy Master at Arms trying to decide what form to take to help out in my job. Thinking about Krav Maga. Any info about training in the Grand Prairie/Arlington, TX area let me know.
> Dave


 
Good luck in your search, and welcome.  I can;t offer much advice.. All my exes live in texas so I steer clear.


----------



## MJS (Aug 13, 2006)

TX50Cal said:
			
		

> New member here. 38 year old Federal Correctional Officer and Navy Master at Arms trying to decide what form to take to help out in my job. Thinking about Krav Maga. Any info about training in the Grand Prairie/Arlington, TX area let me know.
> Dave


 
Welcome to Martial Talk!:ultracool 

As for your question on Krav Maga, check this out:
http://www.kravmaga.com/texas.asp

I hope it was a help! 

Mike


----------



## stickarts (Aug 13, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## stone_dragone (Aug 13, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT!  If you can find it, I'd say Krav Maga is a good choice for your line of work, just stay open minded regarding possible styles for you (TKD for example).

Enjoy.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 13, 2006)

Welcome!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Bigshadow (Aug 13, 2006)

Welcome Dave!  Enjoy Martial Talk!


----------



## w.kaer (Aug 13, 2006)

Welcome to MT Dave.  I hope you enjoy!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Aug 13, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Enjoy!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Aug 13, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Kreth (Aug 14, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Dave.


----------



## J-Man (Aug 14, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Grenadier (Aug 15, 2006)

Welcome aboard, Dave.

You'll find all sorts of good resources here, and not just unarmed ones!


----------



## Swordlady (Aug 15, 2006)

Welcome to MT!  :wavey:  I hope you find the training you are looking for...


----------



## kelly keltner (Aug 15, 2006)

welcome


----------



## Touch Of Death (Aug 15, 2006)

It will be great to have you Sir.
Sean


----------

